# Exploration, Escape and Survival books



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

These true-life accounts are on my bookshelf, it's good to read how people managed in tough situations..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Lucky Jim... I particularly liked these as well. They were entertaining, but also taught some skills and showed what a positive mindset could do in a tough situation.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Lucky Jim... I particularly liked these as well. They were entertaining, but also taught some skills and showed what a positive mindset could do in a tough situation...


Yeah, most of us have never been in a survival situation so books are priceless for letting us share the experiences of those who've been through it.

Regarding Alexander Selkirk (the real Crusoe), his 'prepping list' is interesting-

_"Selkirk took ashore with him a musket, bullets, gun powder, a few carpenter tools, some extra clothing and bedding, tobacco, a hatchet and most importantly as it turned out later, a Bible. He found a cave near the beach to live in but during the first months he was so terrified by his isolation and loneliness that he rarely left the beach, living on shell fish. For days Selkirk sat on the beach looking to the horizon hoping to see a ship to rescue him. He even contemplated suicide more than once"
Alexander Selkirk: part 2_

Interestingly, Bear Grylls also rates a Bible highly too, he said on TV- _"My Christian faith is my backbone"_

For bad prepping, the French army in Moscow botched it bigtime; they were in the city for 6 weeks in the autumn of 1812, but instead of loading up with food and warm clothes for the winter retreat, they loaded up with booty in the form of silverware, fancy furniture, sculptures, artwork, grandfather clocks etc which they hoped to sell back in Paris.
During the retreat they realised their mistake and dumped it by the side of the road because they were too weak and frostbitten to carry it.
Thousands starved and others only survived by eating the cavalry's horses-


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

You know... all that "loot" was their downfall. I think for preppers it's packing gear you don't know how to use. Or... you use for the first time in a tough situation and find out that "discount deal" you got might get you good and dead when it fails at a critical time.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

I know we really be a familliar as possible with our gear before we have to use it. We should take a weekend now and then and use our survival gear every now and then.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm thinking back to ninth grade... back in 1982... when I first got interesting in prepping. It was because of this book:


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

A couple of recent additions to my bookshelf-



















Back cover-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

When Stalin's secret police arrested him on trumped-up charges gone midnight it was 20 years before he saw his wife again.
This book shows just how sickening the commie regime was as he was shunted from one gulag to another-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The true story of nine experienced mountain hikers after an avalanche buried their tent and crushed some of them to death in the middle of the night, the survivors slashed their way out with a knife and clawed their way to the surface only partially clothed in a howling wind halfway up a mountain at 30 degrees C below zero..










--------------------------------------------------------------

This book gives an insight into Amundsen's mindset-


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

i recommend the sas survival manual and bear grylls "living wild". though the first one is way better


----------

